# Cubes and Also Non-cubes Competition || Finals Begin September 1st!



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 8, 2022)

Beginning on August 21st at 12:00 EST, Timona and myself will be hosting a forum competition! Registration is open until that date, then round one will begin. *All* WCA events will be offered, though they require a *minimum of four competitors* to be included. There will be no prizes—this is all just for fun and practice! To enter, post the events you wish to do within the Google form below.









Event Registration


Please select which events you plan to participate in. You can edit your response until August 21st. If you run into any issues, just let Timona or I know—we’ll make sure you have the right events.




docs.google.com





This link takes you to the spreadsheet of events. Let us know if something is incorrect or needs to be changed!









Event Spreadsheet


Sheet1 2x2,3x3,4x4,5x5,6x6,7x7,3x3 OH ,3BLD,4BLD,5BLD,3MBLD,FMC,Pyraminx,Skewb,Megaminx,SQ-1,Clock Timona,Timona,Timona ,Timona,Nitin Kumar 2018,DynaXT,baseballjello67,DynaXT,DynaXT,DynaXT,Timona,Clock_Enthusiast,Timona,Timona,DynaXT,Clock_Enthusiast Clock_Enthusiast,Clock_Enthusiast,Clock_Enthu...




docs.google.com





Between now and August 21st, you’re more than welcome to also change what you participate in. Once the competition begins, you will post times in a separate Google form. Shortly before round one, we will determine the exact number of rounds held per event. This will be based entirely upon the number of registered competitors in this fashion:


*For events with 4-6 competitors, only a final will be held. 



For events with 7-16 competitors, two rounds will be held.*


7-8: 4 in final

9-12: 6 in final

13-16: 8 in final



*For events with 17+ competitors, three rounds will be held. *


17-22: 12 in round two, 8 in finals

23+: 16 in round two, 8 in finals



As a reminder, the WCA events are: 2x2-7x7, 3x3 One Handed, 3x3-5x5 blindfolded, 3x3 Multi-Blindfolded, 3x3 Fewest Moves Challenge, Pyraminx, Skewb, Megaminx, Square-1, and Rubik’s Clock.


There will be no single winner of this competition. The top three finalists of each event will be recognized at the end! Again, this is solely for fun and practice. If there are far too few registered competitors by August 21st, the registration deadline *may *be slightly extended for increased participation. *Once a round is completed, any solves not posted will be marked as a DNS.* This is to ensure that scheduling is consistent.



*Rounds will occur as follows: 



Round one*: August 21st at 12:00 EST to August 28th at 12:00 EST



*Round two*: September 1st at 12:00 EST to September 8th at 12:00 EST



*Round three*: September 10th at 12:00 EST to September 17th at 12:00 EST



*Final results will be posted by September 20th!*




If you have any questions or need clarification on anything, please ket us know! Remember to follow basic guidelines (not touching puzzles while starting timer, not rehearsing scrambles, keeping blindfolds on, etc.). You do *not* need to use a stackmat setup—just remember that you cannot touch your puzzle prior to starting the timer.



Have fun, and best of luck to everyone!


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 8, 2022)

Are videos required? Recommended? Doesn’t matter?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 8, 2022)

I submitted.


----------



## Timona (Aug 8, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Are videos required? Recommended? Doesn’t matter?


Nope. Just don't cheat. 

Please don't cheat.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 8, 2022)

Timona said:


> Nope. Just don't cheat.
> 
> Please don't cheat.


Hehe, _don’t worry…_


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 8, 2022)

With the current submissions, the events which are 100% a go thus far are: 2x2-5x5, Skewb, and Clock!



Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I submitted.


Hi Luke! Are you participating in MBLD? You filled it in, so I just need to know if you meant to change it or not. I don’t expect you to solve 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 cubes


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 8, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Hi Luke! Are you participating in MBLD? You filled it in, so I just need to know if you meant to change it or not.


Im just kidding, im not competing for 99999999999999999999999999999 cubes.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 8, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Im just kidding, im not competing for 99999999999999999999999999999 cubes.


Okay, just making sure you didn’t wanna do MBLD at all


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 9, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> With the current submissions, the events which are 100% a go thus far are: 2x2-5x5, Skewb, and Clock!


So 5 cubes and a cylinder


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 9, 2022)

I’ve added a link to the spreadsheet of events and competitors. I’ll be gradually entering events are submissions are made.



DynaXT said:


> So 5 cubes and a cylinder


Clock is a pizza. Change my mind.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 9, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Clock is a pizza. Change my mind.


It’s a frisbee


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 9, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Clock is a pizza. Change my mind.





DynaXT said:


> It’s a frisbee


no, it's a pie!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 9, 2022)

I applied, yay!


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 9, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I applied, yay!


Thanks for securing megaminx


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 9, 2022)

3x3 OH, FMC, and Pyraminx have enough participants now to be included, too.

Square-1 now as well!


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 9, 2022)

I can't access google docs, so can I put my events here and you guys enter them?

I wanna do: 2x2-4x4, 3oh, FMC, mega, skewb, 3BLD


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 9, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I can't access google docs, so can I put my events here and you guys enter them?
> 
> I wanna do: 2x2-4x4, 3oh, FMC, mega, skewb, 3BLD


Yes of course!

3BLD has enough participants to happen now!

@abunickabhi We could always use more BLD participants!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 9, 2022)

@abunickabhi put 5style to good use!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 12, 2022)

A little over a week left to register! So far we have a good number of participants, and most events have enough interest to occur.

As of now, it would be great to have more competitors in 6x6, 7x7, MBLD, 4BLD, and 5BLD. They all currently have under four participants. Just as a reminder, registration is open until August 21st at 12:00 EST! At that time, round one will begin and scrambles will be posted.

Registration due in one week! We currently have 16 participants, but I’d like to get more before the competition begins. Registration link is on the first post of this thread!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 15, 2022)

We have 2 more competitors now, bringing the total to 18 thus far! Still 6 more days to register. A lot more events will have two rounds, and multiple will have 3!


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 15, 2022)

alr i just registerd

how do u acces google docs

and how am i supposed to enter my times and see the scrambles when the time comes


----------



## Timona (Aug 15, 2022)

Jack Law said:


> how do u acces google docs


With a Google account??



Jack Law said:


> and how am i supposed to enter my times and see the scrambles when the time comes


There's going to be a Google Form for submissions. If you can't access Google Forms, you can DM the times to @Clock_Enthusiast .

The scrambles are set already, if you can't access Google Docs, I can DM them to you.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 15, 2022)

Timona said:


> With a Google account??
> 
> 
> There's going to be a Google Form for submissions. If you can't access Google Forms, you can DM the times to @Clock_Enthusiast .
> ...


Jack's google form is all set--entered into the spreadsheet.

@Jack Law You can view the registration spreadsheet through a link in the first post. All you need for submissions will be the google form link when I make one specifically for submitting times. Since you've already used google forms to register, you'll be fine once the other form link is up.

Up to 21 competitors now! Plenty more time to register, too. More events will have a 2nd or 3rd round, so this competition will have a lot of opportunities!

Can we get at least one more clock person? Clock round two??


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 16, 2022)

Timona said:


> With a Google account??
> 
> 
> There's going to be a Google Form for submissions. If you can't access Google Forms, you can DM the times to @Clock_Enthusiast .
> ...


ye cAN u do that please


----------



## Timona (Aug 16, 2022)

Jack Law said:


> ye cAN u do that please


No problem


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 16, 2022)

Jack Law said:


> ye cAN u do that please


It's the same as how you registered..did the form to register work alright? I got your response to it. Once you fill it out when the time comes, I manually input them into another sheet.


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 17, 2022)

yeah but when will the scrambles be out and how do i insert them in or do i just dm u the times


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 17, 2022)

Jack Law said:


> yeah but when will the scrambles be out and how do i insert them in or do i just dm u the times


The scrambles will be out on August 21st at 12:00 EST. I'll also post a new form to submit times for round one.


----------



## ShortStuff (Aug 17, 2022)

I registered! Time to dominate pyra


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 17, 2022)

It looks like somebody registered for only 3x3 without leaving their username on the form. If that’s you, just let Timona or I know so we can enter you!

Also, we‘ll officially have 2 rounds of clock! Success!

We’re up to 24 competitors now. I’m very happy with this turnout so far! Still more time to register, too!


----------



## Findnf (Aug 17, 2022)

Just signed up now its 25


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 17, 2022)

i registered! im doing 2x2-4x4, pyra, skewb, and One hand. Now it's 26 

also when do we start solving


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 17, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> also when do we start solving


Scrambles and a submission form will be posted on August 21st at 12:00 EST!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 20, 2022)

Reminder that round one begins tomorrow at 12:00 EST! There is still time to register before then, but registration *will *be permanently closed once the competition begins. I will post a form which will be used to input Ao5/Bo3/Mo3 soon. Tomorrow at the set time, Timona will post scrambles for all included events. As of now, 6x6, 7x7, 4x4 BLD, 5x5 BLD, and 3x3 MBLD will not be occurring without more participation.

For 3x3 FMC, you will write a full solution and explanation. This event will be submitted as a Mo3.

3x3 BLD will be judged by your Bo3.

Once registration is complete, I will also officially post how many rounds will be conducted for each event. There are a few which could change with only a few more participants, so I leave this until registration is finished. Currently, we’re at 27 competitors! All events as of now will either have two or three rounds total.

Also, FMC will be submitted on a separate form. This is to allow for more space and for Timona to review them individually.









Round One Results


Input your results as an Ao5 for each event you’re registered for. 3x3 BLD will be judged from your Bo3. 3x3 FMC is on a separate form!




docs.google.com





Here is the link to submit all results except for FMC, which will be on a separate form. If more people register for the events which aren’t listed, I’ll add them to the form prior to round one. Scrambles will be posted tomorrow at 12:00 EST!

Please check the spreadsheet in the first post to make sure that you’re signed up for your correct events!


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 20, 2022)

can my name be removed from 3x3FMC I don't want to participate in it


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 20, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> can my name be removed from 3x3FMC I don't want to participate in it


Of course!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 21, 2022)

Aldhi R. said:


> Do we need to restrict to one hour time limit for an FMC attempt?
> 
> Sorry, I've submitted the registration two times cuz I wanna add one more event.


No problem! I got your responses down on the spreadsheet. 

@Timona I know it’s quite last minute, but what do you think for the one hour time limit?


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 21, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> @Timona I know it’s quite last minute, but what do you think for the one hour time limit?


I'm not Timona but I think it should be in one hour, if you exceed the time limit you have to DNF it. If there was no time limit you can have unlimited time to search for a shorter solution, which is something you can't do in one hour. And even though it's an online competition, I think it's best to abide by the WCA rules.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 21, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm not Timona but I think it should be in one hour, if you exceed the time limit you have to DNF it. If there was no time limit you can have unlimited time to search for a shorter solution, which is something you can't do in one hour. And even though it's an online competition, I think it's best to abide by the WCA rules.


Thank you!

@Aldhi R. 

FMC *will* have a time limit of one hour!


----------



## Timona (Aug 21, 2022)

I already put it in the rules for FMC, everyone is obviously doing the competition from the comfort of their home, so as much as there is freedom, try to stick to one hour for each FMC Scramble


----------



## Timona (Aug 21, 2022)

These are the scrambles for Round 1.









Cubes/Non-Cubes 2022 Round 1 Scrambles


ROUND 1 SCRAMBLES 2x2 U2 R' F U' F U' F U2 R' F' R2 U' R F2 R U2 R' F2 U2 R U' R' U R F' R2 F R U' R' U' R U U2 F' R U R U' R2 F U' F R U R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' R F' 3x3 L2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' F D2 U2 L B L2 F D2 B' D' U' R2 L2 F D B D' R2 U' F2 U2 R B2 R F2 L' U2 D2 B2 R' L' D2 R B2 R'...




docs.google.com





Results are to be submitted in this form.









Round One Results


Input your results as an Ao5 for each event you’re registered for. 3x3 BLD will be judged from your Bo3. 3x3 FMC is on a separate form!




docs.google.com





FMC round 1 results are to be submitted in this form.









Cubes/Non-Cubes 2022 FMC Round 1


Note: This form is for FMC submissions only! Rules - Please stick to 60 mins for coming up with a solution. - Your solution must be at most 80 moves, including rotations. - Allowed moves are rotations (x, y', z2...), single-layer moves (R, B', D2...) and wide moves (Lw', Uw2...) - Your solution...




docs.google.com





3x3 Multi-Blind Scrambles.









Cubes/Non-Cubes 2022 MBLD Scrambles


Cubes/Non-Cubes 2022 Multi-Blind Scrambles Please use the scrambles in the order they appear. If you’re attempting 2 cubes, use the first 2 scrambles; if you’re attempting 7 cubes, use the first 7 scrambles. Only 2 attempts are allowed. If you aren’t successful after 2 attempts, enter your score...




docs.google.com





If 20 scrambles is not going to be enough, let me know so I can add some more.
If you DNF your first attempt, you still have a second attempt to get a result.


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 21, 2022)

where are the scrambles?


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 21, 2022)

nvm


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 21, 2022)

Just a reminder to please put Ao5 of Bo3 rather than all solves. This just makes it easier when reviewing results! If you already submitted, it’s no big deal—just for going forward.


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 21, 2022)

pb single i got a 25.99 on oh


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 21, 2022)

Jack Law said:


> pb single i got a 25.99 on oh


Oh nice!


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 22, 2022)

Triple DNF'ed 3BLD I'm so sad. 2 and 3 were only one flipped edge off, and 2 was a 1:45.33. I won't forgive myself for this.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 22, 2022)

remove me from all events?

kthxbai


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 22, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> remove me from all events?
> 
> kthxbai


Sorry to see you leave! I’ll remove your name from the spreadsheet right now.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 22, 2022)

The number of rounds/number of finalists in some events (those which were borderline two/three rounds or participants in finals) have changed. Here is the updated version! Basically, OH will now have two rounds, and Megaminx will have 4 finalists instead. 

*2x2: 3 Rounds—16 in round two, 8 in final
3x3: 3 rounds—16 in round two, 8 in final
4x4: 3 rounds—12 in round two, 8 in final
5x5: 2 rounds—6 in final

3x3 OH: 2 rounds—8 in final
3x3 BLD: 2 rounds—4 in final
3x3 FMC: 2 rounds—6 in final

Pyraminx: 2 rounds—8 in final
Skewb: 2 rounds—8 in final
Megaminx: 2 rounds—4 in final
Square-1: 2 rounds—6 in final
Rubik’s Clock: 2 rounds—4 in final*


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 22, 2022)

what if I get the scrambles wrong unknowingly?


----------



## Timona (Aug 22, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> what if I get the scrambles wrong unknowingly?


If this was an IRL WCA competition, a misscramble would merit a re-solve, since extra scrambles would be provided. But I didn't consider giving extra scrambles, so that's wrong on my part. On your part, I think it should just be a DNF.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 22, 2022)

also how do I calculate the average if I get a DNF?


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 22, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> also how do I calculate the average if I get a DNF?


The DNF is the worst solve in the average so leave the DNF out.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 22, 2022)

so do I have to just remove the best and worst solves and then basically calculate the ao3 of the remaining solves?


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 22, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> so do I have to just remove the best and worst solves and then basically calculate the ao3 of the remaining solves?


yes you take out the best and worst solves, and add all the remaining solves together, then divide by 3. thats your ao5




EDIT: Ok i was at my dads when round one started, so I thought id be late


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 22, 2022)

since I am pretty bad at scrambling 4x4 and I make a lot of mistakes, I had to use alg.cubing.net to check If I miscrambled or not on 4x4, and I made soooo many mistakes on 4x4, so will my average just be DNF??? I was making sure I didn't focus on inspecting when checking the scramble  what should I do I am just really bad at 4x4 scrambles


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 22, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> since I am pretty bad at scrambling 4x4 and I make a lot of mistakes, I had to use alg.cubing.net to check If I miscrambled or not on 4x4, and I made soooo many mistakes on 4x4, so will my average just be DNF??? I was making sure I didn't focus on inspecting when checking the scramble  what should I do I am just really bad at 4x4 scrambles


pay VERY close attention to 4x4 scrambles. and dont go fast while scrambling 4x4. go at a steady pace.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 22, 2022)

ok, so should I DNF my average??


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 22, 2022)

how many DNF's did u get


----------



## Timona (Aug 22, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> ok, so should I DNF my average??


If you're using csTimer, create a new sessions. Select Input, copy and paste the scrambles, solve. If you have more than one DNF, csTimer automatically DNFs the ao5. Be very careful when ur scrambling.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 22, 2022)

I had already done the solves when i posted the message about miscramble, and whenever i got a miscramble i did the scramble again, and then got it right. So i will be considering the average. Next is up to @Timona and @Clock_Enthusiast to decide if they want to keep the average as DNF or not

Btw i do know about cstimer scramble thing, i just forgot that you could also put in custom scrambles in it


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 22, 2022)

@helloimcubedup Did you go by a different username? I’m not seeing your name on the list of competitors. I know that you did say you registered, though!


----------



## Timona (Aug 22, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> I had already done the solves when i posted the message about miscramble, and whenever i got a miscramble i did the scramble again, and then got it right. So i will be considering the average. Next is up to @Timona and @Clock_Enthusiast to decide if they want to keep the average as DNF or not
> 
> Btw i do know about cstimer scramble thing, i just forgot that you could also put in custom scrambles in it


Up to me, input the times as they are then. Make sure to scramble correctly next time. This is an online competition, there's only so much we can govern.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 22, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> @helloimcubedup Did you go by a different username? I’m not seeing your name on the list of competitors. I know that you did say you registered, though!


was I supposed to use my username that I put when i registered? Or my speedSolving.com username.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 22, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> was I supposed to use my username that I put when i registered? Or my speedSolving.com username.


The speedsolving username. What did you put on the form? I can edit it!


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 23, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> The speedsolving username. What did you put on the form? I can edit it!


I put in CopioCubes because Copio is the first part of my Minecraft username.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 23, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> I put in CopioCubes because Copio is the first part of my Minecraft username.


Okay got it. I’ll put you in the results as your speedsolving username.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 23, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Okay got it. I’ll put you in the results as your speedsolving username.


Ok thank you


----------



## DUDECUBER (Aug 23, 2022)

Could you remove me from FMC, 4x4, OH, and sq-1


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 23, 2022)

DUDECUBER said:


> Could you remove me from FMC, 4x4, OH, and sq-1


Since you haven't submitted anything yet, I'll remove you from those events.

This won't change the number of rounds/finalists this time. For future refence to all competitors, you cannot withdraw in the middle of round(s) two or three--this would count as a DNS if nothing is submitted.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 23, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> this will could



What


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 23, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> What


Fixed it, haha.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 24, 2022)

Aldhi R. said:


> Can we submit the result partially or do we need to do it all at once?


All at once would be best! That way I won’t have to sort through multiple forms for one person.


----------



## Nitin Kumar 2018 (Aug 25, 2022)

Wait, there is no 6 by 6 and 7 by 7 in the google form! Can you please fix it?


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 25, 2022)

Nitin Kumar 2018 said:


> Wait, there is no 6 by 6 and 7 by 7 in the google form! Can you please fix it?


Not enough people registered, so 6x6 and 7x7 won’t be happening unfortunately. I think it was only one for 6x6 and two for 7x7. 4BLD, 5BLD, and MBLD also didn’t have enough competitors.


----------



## Timona (Aug 26, 2022)

*Reminder*: Round 1 ends on Sunday, times should have been submitted before the round ends, obviously. Preferably before Saturday ends.

For FMC, only 2 people have submitted (@DynaXT and I). Reminder for the rest f the FMC participants to submit solves before Saturday ends so I will have time to review them.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 26, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Reminder*: Round 1 ends on Sunday, times should have been submitted before the round ends, obviously. Preferably before Saturday ends.
> 
> For FMC, only 2 people have submitted (@DynaXT and I). Reminder for the rest f the FMC participants to submit solves before Saturday ends so I will have time to review them.


I just submitted my times yesterday


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 27, 2022)

Results due tomorrow at 12:00 EST! Still have 11 people to hear from.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 28, 2022)

When I'm doing 3BLD, I threw the cube randomly in the air to not know the orientation, because in some 3bld scrambles it was obvious what side I am facing, so is this okay?

also I only submitted my best solve for 3BLD and not all the three solves


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 28, 2022)

Around 3 hours left to submit times. Still missing a handful of people!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 28, 2022)

Unfortunately, 9 competitors did not submit times. I won’t be extending the deadline, but I will change how this next round will work. There will only be a final, and the qualifications by event will look like:

4-7 competitors: 4 finalists (This means that if only 4 competitors posted results, all four will compete in the finals.)

8-11 competitors: 6 finalists

12-15 competitors: 8 finalists

16+ competitors: 12 finalists

I’ll post the round one results once we get FMC results together. Thus far, all events will be in the finals except for 3BLD, which had 3 completed Bo3 singles (therefore, under 4 competitors).

We still had 18 submissions, so we can keep this competition going! I’m also happy to say that it appears everyone will qualify for at least one event!


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 28, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Unfortunately, 9 competitors did not submit times. I won’t be extending the deadline, but I will change how this next round will work. There will only be a final, and the qualifications by event will look like:
> 
> 4-7 competitors: 4 finalists (This means that if only 4 competitors posted results, all four will compete in the finals.)
> 
> ...


I submitted my times so yeah.


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 29, 2022)

alr cool


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 29, 2022)

Here are the results of round one! Finals will begin on September 1st at 12:00 EST as round two would have. 3BLD and 3x3 FMC will *not *have a final, as fewer than 4 competitors attained a Bo3 or Mo3.

I will post a form to submit round 2 results, and Timona will post the scrambles once the time comes!



2x2


Findnf: 2.35 
Imsoosm: 2.58
Timona: 3.47 
Nitin Kumar 2018: 4.29
Hyn: 4.30
DUDECUBER: 4.39
Aldhi H.: 5.60
Clock_Enthusiast: 5.62
CubeEnthusiast15: 5.87 
DynaXT: 5.93
Helloimcubedup: 6.16
UPCHAN: 6.21
Jack Law: 6.81
Abram Grimsley : 6.86 
GrettGrett: 7.01
Nevan J: 7.20
Twisted Cubing: 9.74

3x3


Imsoosm: 9.27
Nitin Kumar 2018: 11.15
DUDECUBER: 11.97
Timona: 12.01 
Nevan J: 13.78
Hyn: 14.26 
DynaXT: 16.61
Abram Grimsley : 17.80
Aldhi H.: 17.81
UPCHAN: 19.92 
Zpllpedro: 20.51
Clock_Enthusiast: 22.72
CubeEnthusiast15: 22.75 
Jack Law: 24.39
GrettGrett: 24.44
Twisted Cubing: 24.80
helloimcubedup: 32.52
Findnf: 39.90 

4x4


Timona: 47.52 
DynaXT: 51.41
Nitin Kumar 2018: 51.59
Hyn: 1:05.60 
Abram Grimsley: 1:08.37 
Imsoosm: 1:13.09
Nevan J: 1:14.00
Zpllpedro: 1:25.68
Clock_Enthusiast: 1:27.47
Twisted Cubing: 1:35.39
GrettGrett: 1:37.00
CubeEnthusiast15: 1:56.76 
Helloimcubedup: 2:17.87

5x5


Timona: 1:38.64 
DynaXT: 1:40.94
Nitin Kumar 2018: 1:52.94
Jack Law: 3:34.84 

3x3 OH


Nitin Kumar 2018: 24.08
Nevan J: 26.98
Timona: 28.62 
Imsoosm: 29.61
Aldhi H.: 30.14
Hyn: 32.32
Jack Law: 37.05
Zpllpedro: 1:01.19
Helloimcubedup: 1:16.14

3x3 BLD


Aldhi H.: 2:05.46 
Nitin Kumar 2018: 3:27.96
Nevan J: 4:18.77
Zpllpedro: DNF 
DynaXT: DNF 
Imsoosm: DNF 

3x3 FMC


Aldhi R.: 26.67
Imsoosm: 38
Timona: 43
DynaXT: DNF


Pyraminx


Clock_Enthusiast: 4.79
Findnf: 5.54 
GrettGrett: 7.28
Jack Law: 7.80
DUDECUBER: 7.86
Abram Grimsley : 7.87
CubeEnthusiast15: 9.07 
Twisted Cubing: 9.32
Helloimcubedup: 12.27
UPCHAN: 12.64 
Nitin Kumar 2018: 13.24

Skewb


DynaXT: 6.37
Clock_Enthusiast: 6.84
Timona: 8.38
DUDECUBER: 9.43
Jack Law: 9.91
Imsoosm: 14.04
CubeEnthusiast15: 14.57 Twisted Cubing: 14.57
Nitin Kumar 2018: 16.56
Helloimcubedup: 19.35 

Megaminx


Timona: 1:13.62 
DynaXT: 1:34.56
Imsoosm: 1:38.02
Clock_Enthusiast: 2:11.73
Nitin Kumar 2018: 3:54.67
UPCHAN: DNF 


Square-1


GrettGrett: 25.35
Hyn: 25.58 
DynaXT: 26.33
Twisted Cubing: 1:04.32

Rubik’s Clock


Clock_Enthusiast: 6.58
Findnf: 9.58 
DynaXT: 10.31
GrettGrett: 18.07
Twisted Cubing: 24.34


----------



## Aldhi R. (Aug 29, 2022)

That is actually my pb mean in FMC. Got some nice luck especially in 1st and 2nd attempt. Hopefully I'll be able to at least tie that result in an official comp in the near future.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 29, 2022)

Aldhi R. said:


> That is actually my pb mean in FMC. Got some nice luck especially in 1st and 2nd attempt. Hopefully I'll be able to at least tie that result in an official comp in the near future.


Awesome job!! Glad to see such good results in this comp too!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 29, 2022)

Ooh, I have a chance to podium in pyraminx. I could get third.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 31, 2022)

Here is the link to submit times once finals begin. As a reminder, events for finals *cannot *be changed, otherwise they will count as a DNS. The final round will begin on September 1st at 12:00 EST. Only submit times in events which you have qualified for.

Scrambles will be posted then, and the form can be completed. Best of luck to everyone!









Final Results


Input all results as an Ao5, not as individual times. Results are due on September 8th at 12:00 EST!




docs.google.com


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 31, 2022)

i was really hoping to make it to 2x2 roundto but im good with pyrminx skewb and 5x5


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Sep 1, 2022)

I am on vacation right now and I am in the next round of 2x2. I will not be able to do the solves at 12 EST. I won't be back until after dinner so I was wondering if it would be possible to pm me the scrambles so I can do them before I leave. Thank you for considering


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 1, 2022)

CubeEnthusiast15 said:


> I am on vacation right now and I am in the next round of 2x2. I will not be able to do the solves at 12 EST. I won't be back until after dinner so I was wondering if it would be possible to pm me the scrambles so I can do them before I leave. Thank you for considering


You have until September 8th to submit times.


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Sep 1, 2022)

Ok. Thank you. I didn't know that. Sorry


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 1, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> The final round will begin on September 1st at 12:00 EST.


@Timona Where scramble


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 1, 2022)

Cubes/Non-Cubes 2022 Round 2 Scrambles


Round 2 Scrambles 2x2 R' U' R2 U' F2 U2 R U' R' F' U2 U F U' R U R' U2 F' R U R R' U' F R' F R2 F' R U2 R2 U' R' U R F' R' U' F R2 U' R2 U U R U2 R' U R U' R' F' R U2 3x3 D' F2 B' D' R U F2 L' D R2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D R' D2 B U' L2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L D R2 F R2 D2 L D' L R' F' F' U L F2 U2 R B2 D2...




docs.google.com





Here are the scrambles! Sorry for the delay. Please ignore all the events which aren’t in the finals!


----------



## Timona (Sep 2, 2022)

Sorry for the delay, my internet was out yesterday.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 6, 2022)

Reminder that final results are due September 8th at 12:00 EST!


----------



## Timona (Sep 7, 2022)

Finals are due tomorrow, everyone's got a little under 24 hours to submit results.

And remember, *the deadline will not be extended.*


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 7, 2022)

I submitted! Hoping for pyraminx podium!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 8, 2022)

Still missing a good number of people! Please submit before tomorrow at 12:00 EST!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 8, 2022)

Still missing five competitors. A little under two hours left to submit results!


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Sep 11, 2022)

when does the next round start?


----------



## Aldhi R. (Sep 11, 2022)

I think the final round is over, so there will be no round after. We just waiting for the rank/podium announcement now.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 11, 2022)

Results will be out soon! Just compiling them now. I’ve been really busy with school, but I promise they’ll be here.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 11, 2022)

Okay everyone, here are the final results! In total, 14 of 18 finalists submitted results, but that’s still enough to have podiums in every event. I included the events which didn’t have finals in this list, too!

I really hope that everyone had fun! Perhaps we'll put on more competitions in the future. Congratulations to everyone who made podium—you deserve it! 


2x2


Imsoosm: 2.27
DynaXT: 3.87
Nevan J: 3.89
DUDECUBER: 3.97
CubeEnthusiast215: 4.01
Timona: 4.27
Hyn: 4.51
Nitin Kumar 2018: 4.53
Clock_Enthusiast: 5.11
Helloimcubedup: 6.36
Aldhi R.: 7.99

3x3


Imsoosm: 10.34
Nitin Kumar 2018: 11.25
DUDECUBER: 12.16
Timona: 12.63
DynaXT: 13.98
Nevan J: 14.40
Hyn: 15.01
Abram Grimsley: 17.31
Aldhi R.: 19.51
Clock_Enthusiast: 20.72

4x4


Timona: 42.95
DynaXT: 45.99
Nitin Kumar 2018: 55.27
Abram Grimsley: 1:09.07
Hyn: 1:10.10
Nevan J: 1:12.02
Imsoosm: 1:16.22

5x5


Timona: 1:36.35
Nitin Kumar 2018: 1:44.78
DynaXT: 1:53.33
Jack Law: 2:51.64 

3x3 OH


Nevan J: 23.49
Nitin Kumar 2018: 26.52
Imsoosm: 28.18
Hyn: 29.36
Aldhi R.: 31.72
Timona: DNF 

3x3 BLD


Aldhi H.: 2:05.46 
Nitin Kumar 2018: 3:27.96
Nevan J: 4:18.77
Zpllpedro: DNF 
DynaXT: DNF 
Imsoosm: DNF 

3x3 FMC


Aldhi R.: 26.67
Imsoosm: 38
Timona: 43
DynaXT: DNF

Pyraminx


Clock_Enthusiast: 4.94
Jack Law: 6.23 
Abram Grimsley: 7.35
GrettGrett: 7.41 
DUDECUBER: 10.81

Skewb


DynaXT: 5.58
DUDECUBER: 5.61
Clock_Enthusiast: 6.20
Timona: 6.83
Jack Law: 7.81
Imsoosm: 11.43

Megaminx 


Timona: 1:14.39
DynaXT: 1:25.65
Imsoosm: 1:35.82
Clock_Enthusiast: 2:14.65

Square-1


Hyn: 23.80
DynaXT: 24.87
GrettGrett: 25.89

Rubik’s Clock


Clock_Enthusiast: 6.52
DynaXT: 10.34
GrettGrett: 17.38


----------



## Timona (Sep 11, 2022)

Huge thanks to everyone for participating in this competition, congratulations to everyone who podiumed and finally huge thanks @Clock_Enthusiast for making sure the comp ran smoothly.


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 11, 2022)

yay I podiumed in 2x2, oh and BLD!!


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 11, 2022)

Barely won skewb lol, GJ to everyone else, and thanks @Timona and @Clock_Enthusiast for making this!

Also I got 2nd in half of the events I did.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 11, 2022)

Yay I podiumed in pyraminx! My second ever podium in an online competition! (Also, very happy to have 4th in 4x4). This was fun. Hopefully we can do it again. Thanks to @Clock_Enthusiast and @Timona for Organizing this.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 11, 2022)

i would have podiumed in skewb if i entered


----------



## Jack Law (Sep 13, 2022)

Ayyy second


----------

